# Mikey Bike Model 71



## JPK092113 (May 7, 2019)

I have a Model 71 Mikey Bike motor bike that I have owned since the early 2000s. Motor is a Tecumseh 3.5 HP.  Frame is a black Schwinn Crusier SS.  Added suspension fork with disc brake.  Genuine Schwinn banana seat.  Genuine Schwinn rims.  Condition is very good.  Am considering selling.  Any idea on value?


----------



## Thurman (May 8, 2019)

Could you post photos?


----------

